# Im 3 Months Old!



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Yesterday was my 3 month birthday. Mom and Dad say I'm starting to really look like a golden, whatever that means. All that matters is that I still can't go for a walk without people stopping every two seconds to shower me with affection. Dad calls me "OMG" because everyone we pass on the sidewalk says "Oh My G-d...that is the cutest puppy ever!"

Love, Bentley


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie.....


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG!!! hahaha....love the color! just precious!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Very gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a handsome boy! Oh, how I miss the puppy fluff.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentley*

I just LOVE YOUR BENTLEY!! What a beautiful and YES CUTE BOY!!
Where did Bentley come from?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OMG is right! Bentley is such a gorgeous little guy. Can't wait to see what he looks like as an adult, he's going to be sooooooo handsome.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree, what a handsome boy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG made me smile. Such a cutie!


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Aw, he's such a cute ball of fluff!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I can just imagine that you get swarmed every time you take him out. Tooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I can believe it. Bentley is a gorgeous pup.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw, he is so sweet. I just wanna reach through the screen and rub all that soft puppy fur!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG is right! He is ADORABLE! I just want to hug that ball of cuteness!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> I just LOVE YOUR BENTLEY!! What a beautiful and YES CUTE BOY!!
> Where did Bentley come from?



Bentley is a Dichi boy from Wisconsin.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG! You're just so georgeous! I love your new name.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG is right! Bentley is a cutie-pie!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

There is nothing like the joys of a new puppy, seems they make everybody smile. He is a good looking boy.

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mr. Beaujangles*

I thought Bentley was from Dichi-he is a beauty!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentley*

How is Bentley doing?


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Good looking pup!


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Having a golden puppy is the world's greatest way to meet people. When I go downtown with Káva, I ... I mean ... Káva (18 weeks old) becomes more popular than the national monuments. EVERYONE stops to pet her.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

coffenut said:


> Having a golden puppy is the world's greatest way to meet people. When I go downtown with Káva, I ... I mean ... Káva (18 weeks old) becomes more popular than the national monuments. EVERYONE stops to pet her.


Amazing how puppy's have that affect huh?? I remember my little brother wanting to steal both my dogs when they were pups to take to the park cause he said all the girls wanted to come up to pet the puppy LOL


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Love him love him love him!!!!!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

coffenut said:


> Having a golden puppy is the world's greatest way to meet people. When I go downtown with Káva, I ... I mean ... Káva (18 weeks old) becomes more popular than the national monuments. EVERYONE stops to pet her.


 Kava is so gorgeous! What breeder did you get her from?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

That's because you are the cutest pup, buddy  I love love love your coloring....


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> Kava is so gorgeous! What breeder did you get her from?


Thank you. I think she is pretty darn cute. 
I got her from a breeder named Ed Carlson who lives just outside Gettysburg.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just had to visit your birthday thread. Happy 3 months birthday.

And yes, oh my God, you are just precious!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> How is Bentley doing?


Bentley is doing just great. He's 8 months now and just gorgeous. His coat is coming in nicely, and he is growing beautifully. 

It's been a while since I posted pictures, so I'll have to get some new ones up. Look for those in the photo section soon.

Thanks so much for checking in!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Bentley is doing just great. He's 8 months now and just gorgeous. His coat is coming in nicely, and he is growing beautifully.
> 
> It's been a while since I posted pictures, so I'll have to get some new ones up. Look for those in the photo section soon.
> 
> Thanks so much for checking in!


Bo is so proud you guys went and got another Golden, you can never replace a dog like Bo but dogs like Bentley can sure dull the pain of lossing a heart dog. Looking forward to seeing some pictures of Bentley.

Mike


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

> *Bo is so proud you guys went and got another Golden, you can never replace a dog like Bo but dogs like Bentley can sure dull the pain of lossing a heart dog. Looking forward to seeing some pictures of Bentley.
> *


I couldn't agree more! There's no way that Maddie could possibly replace Maggie, Jake & Lillie, but she has filled our home with golden love. I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Bentley, you are so cute! I love your face.


----------

